
Don’t look now, but AWS might be a billion-dollar biz (2011) - thih9
https://gigaom.com/2011/10/26/dont-look-now-but-aws-might-be-a-billion-dollar-biz/
======
thih9
Discussion from 2011 is also an interesting read:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3159382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3159382)

